# When I'm old...



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

My cloth doll


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

She's lovely!


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

Brilliant.............


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

She is beautiful....well done.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

She is wonderful! Do you make many dolls?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

O my goodnss I LOVE her! 
She's wonderful, such charming details.


----------



## knitnoid (Feb 9, 2013)

You don't qualify as old yet -- you'd better stick with red!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I love that poem- nice doll to go with it


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I love it !


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect. I love her.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> She is wonderful! Do you make many dolls?


I did a while back, but I'm more into knitting now.
I may get back into it though, if the old fingers will have it.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Great work!

LOVE the doll and outfit, but........where's the red hat???


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

MomPae said:


> Great work!
> 
> LOVE the doll and outfit, but........where's the red hat???


Oops! I'll have to make her one.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

She is wonderful! I also love that poem. 

I'm sure KPers would enjoy it if someone can post the poem.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Brilliant! 

AND a lovely memory flash back, I wrote that poem out for part of my 2nd year calligraphy course, many moons ago.

Thank you for sharing with us &#128156;


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Pamela F said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> AND a lovely memory flash back, I wrote that poem out for part of my 2nd year calligraphy course, many moons ago.
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us 💜


Wow, you made my day, I wish I could post the poem, but I don't know how to post later on the same page.
I felt bad about not giving her a red hat, but I'm better now, she didn't like it anyway.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your doll is the most precious little thing I've ever seen!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

WHEN I AM AN OLD WOMAN I SHALL WEAR PURPLE by Jenny Joseph

With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick the flowers in other people's gardens
And learn to spit

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
Or only bread and pickle for a week
And hoard pens and pencils and beer mats and things in boxes

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
And pay our rent and not swear in the street
And set a good example for the children.
We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practice a little now?
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.



t


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I am pleased that posting of the poem worked  It's worn out my 'Tablet' but it worked! My first time 'cutting' and 'pasting'.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Great, thank you! So nice of you to do that. Now it all comes together. Maybe one day I'll learn but today wasn't the day.
I'm so please! :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

ninie said:


> Great, thank you! So nice of you to do that. Now it all comes together. Maybe one day I'll learn but today wasn't the day.
> I'm so please! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I have to admit it was a joint effort between myself and hubby.  Don't know if I could do it again. Still getting to grips with this'Tablet'.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great doll. Love purple .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great poem to.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lady Beckett, didn't you have an avatar of an AG doll dressed like Little Red Riding Hood?

I was pleased to read the poem again. It had been many years. I appreciate it more now that I'm "older".


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

This was my grans favrite poem and mum and I love it to.your doll is perfect.a very well done.ive even had a purple tattoo becourse off this.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your creation compliments that book..You did a fine job!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Love her!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I must have been in my 40's when that book came out; now I am 75.
I purchased the book for 2 main reasons; 1 I am a Gerontologist by profession. I do life care continuity planning with older people and their families, guardians, etc. and 2. so that I could read it when I got older.
Funny thing though - I won't be older until who knows when.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

"...with a red hat..." She is lovely, but needs her hat to be red.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Really cute.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

I worked in geriatric care for many years and shared that poem with my staff in many different ways. I am retired now. I must go through my "stuff" and find that book for my children and grandchildren.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

ninie said:


> Oops! I'll have to make her one.


Yes, the red hat that doesn't go and doesn't suit her. She's just a gorgeous doll. Congratulations on bringing the "old" lady to life.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I love it - great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I'm ready for my Red Society meeting now!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

She is absolutely wonderful!! You should enter her in some sort of fair or competition. I am sure you would win a prize!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

omg!! we can each take her to our red hat society meetings. kind of like the travelling pants movie. wouldn't that be just so grrrreat.
btw - does our lovely lady have an official name or is there going to be a contest to give her one?


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I love this doll and I am usually not into animals/dolls. But I qualify for the poem and the doll. The doll has such a sweet expression. Beautiful. Granny Nancy


----------



## knitnoid (Feb 9, 2013)

All dressed up and "RED"y to go!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

She is absolutely fabulous!!! Did you design her from the poem? Great job either way..


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Love that book and your doll is absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

knitnoid said:


> All dressed up and "RED"y to go!


That little mouse above is my daughter 'knitnoid'.
She gave me the book long ago. It has inspired me to make the doll. Having just had a 'big' birthday, I thought I should give 'Mrs. Purple' the light of day.
Nothing like being among your peers.


----------



## knitnoid (Feb 9, 2013)

<3 You'd better learn to spit, then, Mum! :-D


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nicely done. I hope she has a place of honor.

SEA


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Your "lady" is beautiful and a real complement to the poem.

One of my favourite colours is purple. The other is red. Red has always been a favourite of mine. Many years ago when I was much younger, I made a red jumpsuit. These were very fashionable at the time, jumpsuits that is. I discovered that my purple shoes and purple earrings and pendant went beautifully together. Other people were surprised at how well these colours complemented each other.

Now that I am an old woman, I shall have to get with the programme. Oh, I have just remembered that I am almost finished a purple intarsia coat. I have a red hat too!!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> One of my favourite colours is purple. The other is red. Red has always been a favourite of mine. Many years ago when I was much younger, I made a red jumpsuit. These were very fashionable at the time, jumpsuits that is. I discovered that my purple shoes and purple earrings and pendant went beautifully together. Other people were surprised at how well these colours complemented each other.
> 
> Now that I am an old woman, I shall have to get with the programme. Oh, I have just remembered that I am almost finished a purple intarsia coat. I have a red hat too!!


Please post your purple intarsia when you are done, I would love to see it. A picture of yourself wearing the red hat would be a bonus too.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

knitnoid said:


> <3 You'd better learn to spit, then, Mum! :-D


I thought I graduated from that long ago! :wink:


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you. She is lovely.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Great doll.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Just adorable and I too shall wear purple when I am old !LOL


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

How sweet.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Luv!!!!! Luv!!!!! Luv!!!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

can anyone out there give us your good description of "old"?
fyi - in the professional world, that of people who work with people who are considered "old" there are now categories of "old", "older" and "elderly".


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

danielle,she is a real beauty,i love her,never seen anything like it before.her face and clothes are lovely,so unusual.i love all your dolls.you are so talented.the dolls look as though they have lives of their own when you look at their faces.please show us more of your dolls.i love looking at them xxxxx


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

SWEET! I feel like dressing up like that dolly somedays


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

marimom said:


> can anyone out there give us your good description of "old"?
> fyi - in the professional world, that of people who work with people who are considered "old" there are now categories of "old", "older" and "elderly".


I think you are as old as you feel. In some quarters you are a "senior" at 55. I am 72 and just on the verge of becoming "old." My bones sometimes think they are old, as do my muscles. But most of the time I consider myself not old. I am old when there is an advantage such as reduced cost of entry or discounts. But basically, old is up to you. I watched "60 Minutes last week where they had a segment on people who were in their 90s. There was one woman who was in her 90s but definitely was not old. She was on the go all day. Yet one can go to a nursing home and find people in their 60s who are old. Old is what you make it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love her


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> "...with a red hat..." She is lovely, but needs her hat to be red.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love it! made me smile.thanks


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Cassews said:


> Just adorable and I too shall wear purple when I am old !LOL


Why wait?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

good job thinking it through; thanks.



BlueJay21 said:


> I think you are as old as you feel. In some quarters you are a "senior" at 55. I am 72 and just on the verge of becoming "old." My bones sometimes think they are old, as do my muscles. But most of the time I consider myself not old. I am old when there is an advantage such as reduced cost of entry or discounts. But basically, old is up to you. I watched "60 Minutes last week where they had a segment on people who were in their 90s. There was one woman who was in her 90s but definitely was not old. She was on the go all day. Yet one can go to a nursing home and find people in their 60s who are old. Old is what you make it.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

She's adorable! You have done fantastic work!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought I would post this lovely picture by Pat Brennan to complete this chapter.
ninie


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for the pic; they look so happy together, don't they?


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

marimom said:


> thanks for the pic; they look so happy together, don't they?


"You can't make old friends, you either have them or you don't". Kenny Rogers


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

ninie said:


> I thought I would post this lovely picture by Pat Brennan to complete this chapter.
> ninie


Lovely picture! Thanks for posting. I wonder if that is brandy they are drinking? If so, no wonder they look so happy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ninie said:


> My cloth doll


Purple is a power color. It's not recommended for a job interview. I wore purple once because I like purple. I got the job, but I didn't really want it. LOL.. Ya can't win sometimes.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> Lovely picture! Thanks for posting. I wonder if that is brandy they are drinking? If so, no wonder they look so happy.


I'll have what they're having then!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Purple is a power color. It's not recommended for a job interview. I wore purple once because I like purple. I got the job, but I didn't really want it. LOL.. Ya can't win sometimes.


Purple is a royal color, they probably thought if they didn't give you the job you would have them beheaded!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

ninie said:


> I'll have what they're having then!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitnoid (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Quite lovely and very professionally done. You're very talented.


----------

